# litter mates together for 12 weeks?



## nawma (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you leave litter mates together until they are old enough for freezer camp?  Planning to harvest at about 12 weeks.  I tried to sex two litters today that are both 5 weeks old. I ended up with 10 does and 4 bucks. Not sure if I am no good at sexing them or really lucky to have so many does to choose from to fill out my herd.


----------



## AgnesGinger (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually just tried this with no issues mine where processed last week at 10 almost 11 weeks.


----------



## brentr (Mar 28, 2013)

I house littermates and mixed litters together in my grow out pen from weaning until harvest.  Only once have I observed mating behavior - had a buck that developed early and he was looking for action.  No other rabbits were receptive and they all would just avoid and try to get away when he tried to mount.  I usually harvest at 11ish weeks.

Socially, rabbits that are used to being in a group with their litter integrate easily in a community pen (my experience, anyway).  Problems arise trying to group house rabbits that have been caged solo for any period of time.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 28, 2013)

I keep mine together until harvest and have no problems! Different breed might mature faster or slower. I have Standered Rex and have never had any breeding actions even attempted until 16 weeks!


----------



## nawma (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the responses . I was hoping I wouldnt have to try to determine sex of every bun!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 28, 2013)

I also leave mine together, and at 12 weeks had no pregnant does.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks for the information!  We just weaned our 3 litters into 1 big grow out pen and so far everyone is getting along just fine.  We do have 1 bunny who is getting fresh with the others-DH looked and this one is a boy.


----------

